# Yet another Vinotemp post.



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

My wife and I had just finished having lunch at the Black-eyed Pea restaurant in South Arlington and decided to walk across the parking lot over to Target to pick up a few items.

I was looking for a microwavable bowl with handle for heating soups and other lunch items at work when I saw this box.









Hmm, a red price tag. Wonder how much...









I figure what the heck, this is less than I paid for either of my 100 CT humidors. It came with three wooden shelves too, which I really like versus the metal wire racks I've seen in some other models. I assume it's a discontinued model that's been replaced by this one http://www.vinotemp.com/bottle-thermoelectric-wine-cooler-stainless-steel-p-514.html.

Picked it up and gave it a new home where it's now sitting while I wait for RH stabilization before storing any smokes.









When I went out to smoke, the RH had risen from 43 to 55. This was with my Heartfelt beads that I had just submerged in distilled water. When I start with something with an RH that low, I submerge half the container, pull it out and invert it and let the water spread down a bit, then shake off any excess. It's sitting on the paper plate in to catch any run off. I also threw in a couple of Humi Care water pillows to speed the process. After my smoke, I'll go back in and clean/wipe down the trays with a damp, but not wet sponge. Then looked a little dusty.









The bottom tray came from one of my humis and I may use the tray from the other one as well and just stack it vertically.

My only complaint was that it is missing one of the four screw in adjustable feet, but I'll see if I can get one from the Vinotemp web site. So far, I feel very fortunate to have stumbled upon this deal. I'll let you know how it goes...

This was one of two units they had left with this price, the other one had a little more damage to the box, but after seeing how they're packed, I doubt it has any problems.

:chk:ss


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Man! What a deal! Let me know if you find any more at that price :tu!


What kind of wood are the shelves made of? Hopefully nothing aromatic. Great pickup!


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

You got a steal my friend. I wiped the inside of my 28 bottle Vinotemp with baking soda and water to rid it of the plastic smell and let it sit open for 24 hours and then seasoned and added my beads. That was posted here in the search section under Vinotemps. There is a wealth of info here on Vinotemps.
Good Luck with yours, I love mine. :tu


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I would have jumped all over that too. Nice find!


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Holy cow!
A) We should create a "Vinotemp" forum
B) Did that target have any more?


----------



## SmokeFiend (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice Score!


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

nice pickup!

vinotemp should change their name to cigarrotemp...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

mikeyj23 said:


> Holy cow!
> A) We should create a "Vinotemp" forum
> B) Did that target have any more?


Nice pickup at a great price! I'll second that Vinotemp forum...seems like there are 100 posts about em (I've made one of em!)


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

BostonMark said:


> Man! What a deal! Let me know if you find any more at that price :tu!
> 
> What kind of wood are the shelves made of? Hopefully nothing aromatic. Great pickup!


I didn't find any information on the type of wood used, but it does not appear to be cedar. Sorry I can't say, it has a very thin finish on it but thankfully no noticeable odor. If this works out as well as I'm hoping, I may fabricate replacements with cedar later on.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> Holy cow!
> A) We should create a "Vinotemp" forum
> B) Did that target have any more?


Yes, as I mentioned, they had one left.

Target Store - Arlington South
www.target.com

1600 W Arbrook Blvd
Arlington, TX 76015
(817) 557-2177


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

thebiglebowski said:


> nice pickup!
> 
> vinotemp should change their name to cigarrotemp...


A while back I "think" I posted about them (Vinotemp) initially not seeming to be interested in that corner of the market, when I emailed them and inquired about controlling humidity as well as temperature. When I wrote back, stating that I was somewhat disappointed with their reply and mentioned that they could be missing out on a significant additional source of sales, the lady (not the same as from their first reply) said she would check into the possibilities with their engineers. But, they may have just wanted to placate me, who knows.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*What a deal you got my friend. Enjoy the vinotemp!:tu*


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I am going to target tomorrow. If I run across more than one of these, I'll pick it up. That is a steal. Nice find!:tu


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

drhalle said:


> You got a steal my friend. I wiped the inside of my 28 bottle Vinotemp with baking soda and water to rid it of the plastic smell and let it sit open for 24 hours and then seasoned and added my beads. That was posted here in the search section under Vinotemps. There is a wealth of info here on Vinotemps.
> Good Luck with yours, I love mine. :tu


Thanks for this!
:tu
I didn't notice the plastic smell until this morning when I opened the door and I had my entire head in it yesterday sniffing and snooping about. I've got it unplugged and open with a fan sitting in front of it now to help the process. I'll give it a day and check it again, I'm in no rush. I've got all my smokes in the cooler for now.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

I received the reply from Vinotemp regarding the missing adjustable foot today. They asked that I fax or email a copy of my sales receipt so they could verify that the unit was still covered under warranty. Once I did that, they emailed me back letting me know the foot would be sent out tomorrow!

:tu

Also, leaving it open with the fan running in front of it last night seems to have done the trick to get rid of the plastic odor. I've loaded her up for now and still have considerable room especially considering I've not used the bottom yet at all. I want to see if I have any condensation issues before proceeding and may rearrange everything for more efficient use of space.

 I'm a happy camper!


----------



## ljbrandt (Aug 15, 2008)

I was looking at the exact same model as yours on eBay for roughly $50 shipped. I was wondering how well its working and if you could post some follow-up pics/comments  (i.e. how may cigars can you cram into this thing, hehe). Thanks in advance!


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

$25 what a find!!!!!!


$50 shipped seems a fine price for a working model.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

ljbrandt said:


> I was looking at the exact same model as yours on eBay for roughly $50 shipped. I was wondering how well its working and if you could post some follow-up pics/comments  (i.e. how may cigars can you cram into this thing, hehe). Thanks in advance!


Hope this shows you what you want to see? The top shelf and bottom have the most room and there is a slot about an inch off the bottom that you can move one of the shelves to to vary the space available. I have no idea how many boxes or cigars you can get in it, I've never filled it up.










Let me know if there's something else you'd like to see?

edit to add - in looking again, that bottom slot is not even an inch up from the bottom...


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice set up I have 3 of them and out growing them so quick. I wish they made a bigger one that was electronic cooling


----------



## cenookie (Jun 28, 2007)

GREAT pickup, can not beat that price!:chk


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

cigarlvr said:


> Nice set up I have 3 of them and out growing them so quick. I wish they made a bigger one that was electronic cooling


er
something like 28 bottle?


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

nozero said:


> A while back I "think" I posted about them (Vinotemp) initially not seeming to be interested in that corner of the market, when I emailed them and inquired about controlling humidity as well as temperature. When I wrote back, stating that I was somewhat disappointed with their reply and mentioned that they could be missing out on a significant additional source of sales, the lady (not the same as from their first reply) said she would check into the possibilities with their engineers. But, they may have just wanted to placate me, who knows.


Coincidentally, I was just on their website a few days ago, and they now have an entire section of "humidor-ana", (http://www.vinotemp.com/cigar-humidors-c-25.html) for lack of a better word. Unfortunately, they seemed to have completely missed the point, for the most part. One person could have spent a day or two doing some market research on CS and found out what actually works for the average stogie fanatic. I know that I certainly don't have $4-8000+ to spend on a humidor, no matter how nice it is, especially after seeing what you guys have done with yours. A guy could buy a damn PILE of cigars for that kind of money. I haven't done the tally on it, but I think a 28 or 32, bought on sale, and fully decked out with shelves, trays, beads, and fans, you're still looking at $500 or less, maybe a lot less. It's their loss, I'd say. They could be selling them by the truckload if they would pull their heads out.


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice score!


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

PerpetualNoob said:


> Coincidentally, I was just on their website a few days ago, and they now have an entire section of "humidor-ana", (http://www.vinotemp.com/cigar-humidors-c-25.html) for lack of a better word. Unfortunately, they seemed to have completely missed the point, for the most part. One person could have spent a day or two doing some market research on CS and found out what actually works for the average stogie fanatic. I know that I certainly don't have $4-8000+ to spend on a humidor, no matter how nice it is, especially after seeing what you guys have done with yours. A guy could buy a damn PILE of cigars for that kind of money. I haven't done the tally on it, but I think a 28 or 32, bought on sale, and fully decked out with shelves, trays, beads, and fans, you're still looking at $500 or less, maybe a lot less. It's their loss, I'd say. They could be selling them by the truckload if they would pull their heads out.


The do offer this one http://www.vinotemp.com/thermoelectric-humidor-p-1045.html?sid=a6295a267261de833ba1d004ae885513 for $199 and it's realy pretty, I love the buttons on the right hand side, but it only holds 100.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

nozero said:


> The do offer this one http://www.vinotemp.com/thermoelectric-humidor-p-1045.html?sid=a6295a267261de833ba1d004ae885513 for $199 and it's realy pretty, I love the buttons on the right hand side, but it only holds 100.


looks like a microwave.


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice score... I sure love mine.


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

nozero said:


> The do offer this one http://www.vinotemp.com/thermoelectric-humidor-p-1045.html?sid=a6295a267261de833ba1d004ae885513 for $199 and it's realy pretty, I love the buttons on the right hand side, but it only holds 100.


Yeah, I saw that one. They have several models, but I don't see how you could justify _any_ of them, unless you were running a retail shop. They're all either way too huge, or way too expensive.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

pbrennan10 said:


> looks like a microwave.


LOL, I thought it looked more like a juke box...


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

That's a sweet find!! Looking great!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Congrats on the great deal! Looks very nice.


----------



## Good_Stogies (Jun 5, 2008)

d00d you got one heck of a deal. Congrats on the great find. :tu


----------

